# Tailing dump revisited



## kjavanb123 (Sep 9, 2013)

All,

I have recently found out about this Chinese factory that work on a 0.2ppm and uses flotation cells, and a shaking table inject some known chemicals to the flotation cells, that will only remove the free gold particles, then they get separated in a shaking table.
I saw it on someone iPad who taped it while visiting the plant in China, now this tailing dump that I have visited 3 years ago and took a sample from just one spot, yielded 0.5ppm Au.
I had tested it with a jig and output was 4ppm Au, and 30ppm Ag, assuming the grade of copper, zinc and lead is high in concentrate.
Now here is the theory, if we process 3000 t per day of tailing, first through a jig to make concentrate, then proceed to the Chinese design system to get the gold, and sell the rest of it to the copper mine that produces this massive tailing. The same sample yielded 763ppm Cu, 900ppm Zn before jigging, so if the gold content is improved I am sure this will effect those two elements which can be re-fed to the copper plant.
If Chinese could do it with 0.2ppm plus they have to use ball mill to fine the ores, I dont need the mill, since it is tailing.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## rusty (Sep 9, 2013)

kjavanb123 said:


> All,
> 
> I have recently found out about this Chinese factory that work on a 0.2ppm and uses flotation cells, and a shaking table inject some known chemicals to the flotation cells, that will only remove the free gold particles, then they get separated in a shaking table.
> I saw it on someone iPad who taped it while visiting the plant in China, now this tailing dump that I have visited 3 years ago and took a sample from just one spot, yielded 0.5ppm Au.
> ...



You may find that your tailings need to be re-ground to work properly in a flotation cell, then you have to find the right foaming agent coupled with the right depressant for your particular type of ore.


----------



## solarsmith (Sep 10, 2013)

try pax and copper sulfate to get all of the pgms to float. use a floatation column insted of a floatation cell. this will get you a higher grade concentrate. and yes regrind to expose fresh atachment points for the air bubbles. Bryan in Denver colorado 303 503 4799


----------



## kjavanb123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot Bryan for your tips, I am in Middle East, kindly email me at [email protected] 

Regards
Kevin


----------



## rickbb (Sep 11, 2013)

Being in the IT world and security a part of my job, I really suggest NOT posting phone numbers and your email address in a post open to the public. Any software crawler can pick it up and use it for not very nice things. Just saying.


----------



## galenrog (Sep 12, 2013)

All too true. If you want to share private info such as email, phone number, or even shipping address, the proper place for that is in private messages, not at public part of the forum.

As to old mine and tailings dumps, the older they are, the more likely that economic values are left by the operators. In the US, especially mining districts shut down due to War Production Board orders of 1942, many mines were never reopened. For those willing to do both the research and field work, the rewards can be worth the trouble.


----------



## solarsmith (Sep 12, 2013)

re read. you only have 0.5 ppm.! Im not shur you can even dig up and remove to a mill and restack into a safe pile after wards for 0.5 ppm 
hope you know thats about 1/60 of an oz. about 21$ a ton us dollars.
there is much better ore and tailings piles out there. I would pass on this one even if it was free. Bryan in denver colorado ..pm me or respond here.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Sep 13, 2013)

So how are Chinese doing it at 0.2ppm?


----------



## niteliteone (Sep 13, 2013)

kjavanb123 said:


> So how are Chinese doing it at 0.2ppm?


That's easy to answer. In China a daily pay of $2.00 USD is good pay. Whereas $100 a day in America is barely above poverty level.


----------



## rusty (Sep 13, 2013)

niteliteone said:


> kjavanb123 said:
> 
> 
> > So how are Chinese doing it at 0.2ppm?
> ...



In China they probably transport that tailings pile in wheelbarrows or on a bucket yoke.


----------



## Traveller11 (Sep 13, 2013)

No unemployment, though.


----------

